# Caborca Sonora Cuidad, Proyectos, Arquitectura, Ingeniería civil, Urbanismo, Construcción y Economía



## ARQUITECT20

🌐Bienvenidos a todos
Welcome to everyone
歡迎大家
Bienvenue a tous
willkommen alle
Benvenuti a tutti
みなさん、ようこそ
приветствую всех
καλως ολοι
Bem-vindos a todos
Selamat datang semuanya
välkomna allihopa
selamat datang semua
Witam wszystkich
velkommen alle sammen
fáilte roimh chách
welkom iedereen
مرحبا بالجميع
hepiniz hoşgeldiniz


----------



## ARQUITECT20

avenida seis de abril /
6th of April avenue


----------



## ARQUITECT20

El Municipio de Caborca es uno de los 72 municipios que conforman el estado mexicano de Sonora. Se encuentra localizado en la zona noroeste de la entidad en la región del desierto de Sonora. Cuenta con 341 localidades dentro de su territorio, su cabecera municipal y localidad más habitada es la ciudad de Heroica Caborca, mientras que otras importantes son La Y Griega, El Diamante, El Coyote, Desemboque, Puerto Lobos y San Francisquito. El municipio fue decretado como tal en 1890. El ayuntamiento se encuentra en la ciudad de Caborca
The Municipality of Caborca is one of the 72 municipalities that make up the Mexican state of Sonora. It is located in the northwest of the state in the Sonora desert region. It has 341 localities within its territory, its municipal head and most inhabited locality is the city of Heroica Caborca, while other important ones are La Y Griega, El Diamante, El Coyote, Desemboque, Puerto Lobos and San Francisquito. The municipality was decreed as such in 1890. The town hall is located in the city of Caborca


----------



## ARQUITECT20

Población del municipio de Caborca 89,122 hab
Population of the municipality of Caborca 89,122 hab
La poblacion de Caborca inlcuyendo cuidades satelites cercanas como Pitiquito y Altar es de 107,736 habitantes
The population of Caborca, including nearby satellite cities such as Pitiquito and Altar, is 107,736 inhabitants
La poblacion de toda la region y area de influencia de Caborca es de 111,712 habitantes
The population of the entire region and area of influence of Caborca is 111,712 inhabitants
El municipio de Caborca tiene extensión territorial de 10,721.84 km²
The municipality of Caborca has a territorial extension of 10,721.84 km²
Su pib es de mil millones de dolares
Its GDP is one billion dollars
Su pib per capita es de once mil dolares
Its per capita GDP is eleven thousand dollars
Las principales actividades economicas son la mineria, la agricultura, agroindustria , ganaderia, industria manufacturera de pieles, comercio local y servicios y construccion
The main economic activities are mining, agriculture, agribusiness, livestock, leather manufacturing industry, local trade and services and construction
Los principales destinos de las exportaciones agricolas de caborca internacionales en 2020 fueron Estados Unidos (US$258M), Japón (US$1.11M) y Nueva Zelandia (US$38k)
The main destinations for international caborca agricultural exports in 2020 were the United States (US $ 258M), Japan (US $ 1.11M) and New Zealand (US $ 38k)
Caborca se encuentra en La Megarregión, Sonora-Arizona, se ha convertido en un ejemplo de cooperación binacional, alcanzando un comercio de alrededor de 16 mil millones de dólares
Caborca is located in the Megarregion, Sonora-Arizona, it has become an example of binational cooperation, reaching a trade of around 16 billion dollars
Caborca tiene dos Universidades, la Universidad de Sonora y la universidad CEUNO
Caborca has two Universities, the University of Sonora and the CEUNO University
Caborca cuenta con una autopista de cuatro carriles la carretera federal mex-2 que que se con conecta la carretera federal de cuatro carriles mex-15 desde la cuidad de Santa Ana a la cuidad de Caborca
Caborca has a four-lane highway the federal highway mex-2 that connects the four-lane federal highway mex-15 from the city of Santa Ana to the city of Caborca
En medio de la region pasa el nuevo gaseoducto de Sonora y se conecta a los Estados Unidos
The new Sonora gas pipeline passes in the middle of the region and connects to the United States
En Caborca hay una estacion del ferrocarril y la via del ferrocarril de carga mexico-tijuana
In Caborca there is a railroad station and the Mexico-Tijuana freight railroad
Caborca tiene un parque industrial donde hay empresas como DBL Leathers , un centro de distribucion de CocaCola, y un centro de distribucion de la multinacional mexicana Bimbo
Caborca has an industrial park where there are companies such as DBL Leathers, a CocaCola distribution center, and a distribution center for the Mexican multinational Bimbo.
Otras compañias importantes son las minera Fresnillo y la minera Mexus gold, la constructora Construplan, la constructora Premaco, el centro de distribcuion de Sabritas, el centro de distribucion yaqui, el centro de distribucion de cerveza Modelo, la destileria DENOSA ,grupo Jari los Picachos, Grupo Socoada, Cedasa , la perla, la cadena internacional de hoteles de negocios nombrada City Express, y las cadenas comerciales Ley, Bodega Aurrera, Soriana, autozone, Cinepolis y Cinemex
Other important companies are the Fresnillo mining company and the Mexus gold mining company, the Construplan construction company, the Premaco construction company, the Sabritas distribution center, the Yaqui distribution center, the Modelo beer distribution center, the DENOSA distillery, the Jari los Picachos group, Socoada group, Cedasa, la perla, the international chain of business hotels named City Express, and the commercial chains Ley, Bodega Aurrera, Soriana, Autozone, Cinepolis and Cinemex
93.6% de las viviendas cuentan con celular
93.6% of homes have a cell phone
La red actual es 4G
Current network is 4G
América Móvil de Carlos Slim está lista para lanzar su red 5G en México sin fecha definitiva de llegada aún, pero cada vez más cerca
Carlos slim's América Móvil is ready to launch its 5G network in Mexico with no final arrival date yet, but increasingly closer
Provedores locales de internet telmex y megacable
Local internet providers telmex and megacable
Provedores locales de telefonia movil telcel y movistar
Local mobile phone providers telcel and movistar


----------



## ARQUITECT20

ubicación location


----------



## ARQUITECT201

Proyectos estratégicos para la region de Caborca y del desierto de altar

Construcción carretera Altar-Sasabe
Terminación de la carretera Saric-Sasabe
Ampliación de la carretera Caborca-Desemboque
Construcción de la carretera cuatro carriles Sonoyta-Peñasco
y la carretera Caborca-Puerto Lobos están pavimentados 27 km, le faltan 60 km por pavimentar y construir un puente que atraviese el rio concepción 

Strategic projects for the Caborca and Altar desert region

1 Altar-Sasabe road construction
2 Completion of the Saric-Sasabe highway
3 Expansion of the Caborca-Desemboque highway
4 Construction of the four-lane highway Sonoyta-Peñasco

and the Caborca-Puerto Lobos highway are paved 27 km, there are 60 km to go to pave and build a bridge that crosses the conception river


----------



## ARQUITECT20

La celebracion mas importante de caborca es el 6 de abril
The most important celebration in Caborca is April 6
Fiestas de Caborca 2011: Proyección monumental (parte principal) (buena calidad) - YouTube


----------



## ARQUITECT20

La mejor carne asada en Caborca
The best roast beef in Caborca
La mejor CARNE ASADA 🇲🇽 , MACHACA Y CARNE SECA | Caborca Día 12 #DondeiniciaMexicoLRG - YouTube


----------



## ARQUITECT20

Rally Sonora en Caborca ,road to Dakar
Rally Sonora in Caborca, road to Dakar









Sonora Rally 2020 Banamichi to Caborca - YouTube
2020 Sonora Rally Caborca to PPE | Method Race Wheels - YouTube


----------



## ARQUITECT20

Sonora y Caborca video promocional
09 Estrellas del Bicentenario SONORA (HD 1080) - YouTube


----------



## ARQUITECT20

Vista de la avenida principal Quiroz y Mora desde el paso a desnivel
View of the main avenue Quiroz y Mora from the overpass


----------



## ARQUITECT20

En Caborca se encuentra ubicada la mina La Herradura la mina mas grande de oro de México que también es una de las productoras mas grandes de plata a nivel mundial
The La Herradura mine is located in Caborca, the largest gold mine in Mexico, which is also one of the largest silver producers worldwide
Gigantes sobre ruedas - YouTube


----------



## ARQUITECT20

Fotos de la cuidad de Caborca
Photos of the city of Caborca


----------



## ARQUITECT20

*En Caborca hay dos pares viales de un solo sentido* *que son 2 calles y 2 avenidas, también esta proyectada un nuevo par vial ,*todas las calles son de dos carriles con estacionamiento a los lados con una velocidad permitida de 40km/h, los pares viales son:

La calle Obregón desde la avenida 6 hasta la avenida S , longitud del tramo 2.8 km , orientación este a oeste
La calle 6 desde la avenida S hasta que la misma calle da una vuelta de 90 grados a la derecha y se topa con el IMMS y la calle Álvaro Obregón, longitud del tramo 2.8 km , orientación oeste a este
La avenida Quiroz y Mora desde la calle 10 hasta la calle primera , longitud del tramo 1.1 km, orientación norte a sur
La avenida Adalberto Sotelo desde la calle primera hasta la calle 10, longitud del tramo 1.1 km orientación sur a norte
*(Proyectada a futuro , actualmente de dos sentidos)* Avenida N desde la calle 16 hasta la calle primera ,orientación norte a sur
*(Proyectada a futuro , actualmente de dos sentidos) *Avenida P desde la calle primera hasta la calle 16 , orientación sur a norte
La Cuidad de Caborca tiene potencial para mas pares viales (calles de un sentido) ya que el trazo urbanístico de Caborca es de retícula lo que facilita el traslado y la trasportación de un lugar a otro

In Caborca there are two pairs of one-way roads that are 2 streets and 2 avenues, a new pair of roads is also projected, all the streets have two lanes with parking on the sides with a permitted speed of 40 km/h, the one-way street pairs are:
Obregón street from 6th avenue to S avenue, length of the section 2.8 km, east to west orientation
Calle 6 from Avenida S until the same street makes a 90-degree turn to the right and meets the IMMS and Calle Álvaro Obregón, length of the section 2.8 km, facing west to east
Quiroz y Mora avenue from 10th street to 1st street, length of the section 1.1 km, north to south orientation
Adalberto Sotelo avenue from 1st street to 10th street, length of the section 1.1 km facing south to north
(Projected in the future, currently two-way) Avenida N from 16th Street to 1st Street, facing north to south
(Projected in the future, currently two-way) Avenida P from 1st Street to 16th Street, facing south to north
The City of Caborca has the potential for more pairs of roads (one-way streets) and that the urban layout of Caborca is a grid, which facilitates the transfer and transportation from one place to another


----------



## ARQUITECT20

Caborca Biker show😎😎😎
The Biker Show VI Reunion Biker Filibusteros de Caborca. - YouTube


----------



## Bond James Bond

This section is intended for US and Canada only. Thread closed.


----------

